# Alaskan Klee Kai Price



## JRZL (Feb 18, 2010)

I am looking for a Alaskan Klee Kai and Ive seen quite a few ads claiming they have some for sale. I know how to tell the difference between a scam and a real ad for other breeds but i am unsure for this breed since they are rare. The main thing is the price. The ads say between £150 and £200. Is this what AKK should cost or is it higher?
Thanks in advance


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I am in Canada,. As the AKK is a rare breed everywhere I would assume that they are fetching high prices everywhere. The two that I know of were 1. for free (cuz the breeder placed with a trusted friend) 2. for about 5 times the price you noted above.

My understanding is that if sold, they are very expensive.

CC


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

As they are a rare breed, I would be wary of them at that price as it is cheaper than what you would pay for a Jack Russell whuch are very common.

If there s a breed club you would be best contacting it for a lst of approved breeders


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That price seems way too low.
Hopefully one of the members who own AKK will be along soon to advise, my brains in a pickle I know the realistic price for one but can't remember it sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

i would think they would cost more than this but they arnt a recognised breed so im not sure what breeders charge, the main thing as with any breed is to make sure both parents have been health tested for genetic conditions common in that breed.

Ive just had a google and responsible breeders have dogs screened for Cardiac disease, luxating Patellas, and Thyroid diseases before breeding.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

One of our members actually has AKK pups though I don't know if any are for sale


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

JRZL said:


> I am looking for a Alaskan Klee Kai and Ive seen quite a few ads claiming they have some for sale. I know how to tell the difference between a scam and a real ad for other breeds but i am unsure for this breed since they are rare. The main thing is the price. . Is this what AKK should cost or is it higher?
> Thanks in advance


:scared: how much!!!????!! Im afraid there most properly scams... because they are rare, anything thats advertised on the web is just a cruel way to make money, so please dont fall for them,one scammer tried to use my breeders picture of our pup one time!!.....theres a few of us on here that own akk's (myself included). I'd say be expected to pay 5-6 times the price you mentioned same what 'comfortcreature' said..but thats rough figure.

theres no litters available as far as in aware at present but its good to see your interested ...:thumbup: Be prepared for a longish wait as they dont tend to have big litters, but they are a fantastic breed to own so keep your eyes peeled..!!!! if you need any more help,drop me a pm


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

lianne86 said:


> :scared: how much!!!????!! Im afraid there most properly scams... because they are rare, anything thats advertised on the web is just a cruel way to make money, so please dont fall for them,one scammer tried to use my breeders picture of our pup one time!!.....theres a few of us on here that own akk's (myself included). I'd say be expected to pay 5-6 times the price you mentioned same what 'comfortcreature' said..but thats rough figure.
> 
> theres no litters available as far as in aware at present but its good to see your interested ...:thumbup: Be prepared for a longish wait as they dont tend to have big litters, but they are a fantastic breed to own so keep your eyes peeled..!!!! if you need any more help,drop me a pm


do you find that the few breeders that there are in this country with the AKK are doing all the health tests recommended by the AKKAOA?

as they are such a rare and valuable breed you must be very worried that unscrupulous people will get hold of them and breed from unhealth tested dogs and risk ruining the health of the breed in this country.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Shamen said:


> do you find that the few breeders that there are in this country with the AKK are doing all the health tests recommended by the AKKAOA?
> 
> as they are such a rare and valuable breed you must be very worried that unscrupulous people will get hold of them and breed from unhealth tested dogs and risk ruining the health of the breed in this country.


very much so...your bang on there.:thumbup:

We are quite a tight knit group at present so anything thats goes on regarding the breed, we tend to hear it! or find out! also so if there is a so called advert looming about, no doubt one of us will know whether its a scam or not!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> one scammer tried to use my breeders picture of our pup one time


I've seen adverts where my boys picture has been used and they've claimed he is the father in other adverts


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I've seen adverts where my boys picture has been used and they've claimed he is the father in other adverts


omg! its irritating is'nt it??? cheeky sods .....


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

every breeder ive spoken to has said at least £1000 per pup, so if it was massvely lower id question it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> every breeder ive spoken to has said at least £1000 per pup, so if it was massvely lower id question it


Not to cause a riot but why would it be £1000 a pup for a breed that isn't of yet recognised?

£1000 sounds a bit much to me for any dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> every breeder ive spoken to has said at least £1000 per pup, so if it was massvely lower id question it


Yep sounds about right, I got a quote for $2,800 for a red pup that's not including shipping and whatever prices. (I never knew of uk breeders till recently)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

lianne86 said:


> omg! its irritating is'nt it??? cheeky sods .....


That happened to my breeder someone was selling a white racing greyhound bitch but used a photo of William's sister in the advert. I phoned her as I didn't know if she had sold the bitch and she had the advert removed.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

lianne86 said:


> very much so...your bang on there.:thumbup:
> 
> We are quite a tight knit group at present so anything thats goes on regarding the breed, we tend to hear it! or find out! also so if there is a so called advert looming about, no doubt one of us will know whether its a scam or not!


well thats really good to hear:thumbup: but i didnt realise they should be tested for more conditions than i mentioned in my previous post ive c&p'd the info below.......as the breed is relatively new to this country and with the same health problems im taking it all ethical breeders in the UK do all the tests below aswell?

Make sure the breeder does ALL AND COMPLETE Heath Checks
ON ALL THEIR BREEDING STOCK and on all offspring produced.
If they are not doing at least the following ANNUAL health checks:

OFA Compliant Cardiac Exam

OFA Compliant Patella Exam

CBC / SuperChem Blood test

Bile Acid Blood Test

Full Thyroid Including TgAA Blood test

Coagulation, PT & PTT Blood test

Heartworm and Lyme Blood test

CERF Compliant Eye Exam

AND If they are not doing the following One Time health checks:

Factor VII genotyping

OFA Compliant Hip Xray between 2 and 3 yrs of age

THEN.....
FUTURE OR POTENTIAL AKK OWNERS 
BEWARE AND DO YOUR RESEARCH

And find a breeder who does have the future
of the AKK Breed foremost in their mind and heart.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Not to cause a riot but why would it be £1000 a pup for a breed that isn't of yet recognised?
> 
> £1000 sounds a bit much to me for any dog


Agree with this, £1000 is a lot of money and surely if they are selling for this much it encourages dishonest breeders/adverts.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never paid anything less than £1000 for a dog, apart from a farm bred BC


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would say £1000 is about right for a Klee Kai pup, you would be lucky to find one for under that


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:

Oh well ....its amazing what we'd pay for dog ey? I couldnt never put a price on an AKK in my eyes...but then again i think everyone is the same with there own fav breed


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't really trust anyone selling an AKK for less than £1000. The breeders who are trying so desperately to get this breed recognized are having to adhere to some very strict guidelines.

When you are creating a breed, it is much more difficult imho, than when you are breeding to stick TO a standard. You are a part of CREATING the standard. There is a lot more pressure on!

I know of breeders selling Champion dogs for more than £6000, $12000 in the USA etc.

It is utterly ridiculous what some people charge for dogs, but NOT imho for this breed. They are beyond rare.

I know of Pomeranian breeders who sell their pet quality puppies for £800 and their show/breeding quality pups for over £1500. I think this is over the top, especially if the parents are not both Champions. This breed is established, now its just a case of sticking to the standard as closely as possible.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

It is utterly ridiculous to charge that much for a dog IMO.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

casandra said:


> It is utterly ridiculous what some people charge for dogs, but NOT imho for this breed. They are beyond rare.


My breed is probably rarer than the AKK in the UK. I wouldn't dream of ripping people off by asking £1000+ for a pup.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would never pay any more than £800 for any dog and even then it would have to be from parents that have had every health test going. I cant understand why some breeds are so expensive. The bulldog for one, you can pay anything up to £2500 for one and that is probably near the total to raise a litter  AND they are a very unhealthy breed


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> My breed is probably rarer than the AKK in the UK. I wouldn't dream of ripping people off by asking £1000+ for a pup.


Its not ripping people off, this is what i payed for one of my dogs and that was 3 years ago


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

They are only that price because people will pay it...........
There is simply NO reason to ask that much for a pup.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

casandra said:


> I wouldn't really trust anyone selling an AKK for less than £1000. The breeders who are trying so desperately to get this breed recognized are having to adhere to some very strict guidelines.
> 
> When you are creating a breed, it is much more difficult imho, than when you are breeding to stick TO a standard. You are a part of CREATING the standard. There is a lot more pressure on!
> 
> ...


you getting a blooming rep for that!!! :thumbup:
i think pricing is down to the breeder...to be honest i wouldnt want any ole tom,dick an harry having a klee kai...they NEED to be commited to helping the breed, as you said also we need to stick a standard...so there needs to be guidelines otherwise whats the point??

personally i dont think £1000 for a health tested, papers etc etc is bad, but thats my opinion.i wouldnt go any higher really.. but i can see where people are coming from...

you cant put a price on a dog full stop


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i'd happily pay £1000 for one, ive paid ALOT more for a chihuahua and £900 for Shorty.

its the wiating times that kinda put me off, its normally at least 2year waiting list and i'm bad enough waiting a few months lol :blush:


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i'd happily pay £1000 for one, ive paid ALOT more for a chihuahua and £900 for Shorty.
> 
> its the wiating times that kinda put me off, its normally at least 2year waiting list and i'm bad enough waiting a few months lol :blush:


hahaha its a pain isnt it??? we've waited nearly year an half for our next one!!! eeeekkkk excited! but well worth it!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> to be honest i wouldnt want any ole tom,dick an harry having a klee kai...they NEED to be commited to helping the breed, as you said also we need to stick a standard...so there needs to be guidelines otherwise whats the point??


But the price won't stop that! In fact often the opposite is the case!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i'd happily pay £1000 for one, ive paid ALOT more for a chihuahua and £900 for Shorty.
> 
> its the wiating times that kinda put me off, its normally at least 2year waiting list and i'm bad enough waiting a few months lol :blush:


I know the waiting is so hard lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> hahaha its a pain isnt it??? we've waited nearly year an half for our next one!!! eeeekkkk excited! but well worth it!


 would absolutely love an AKK, admired them for years, but i really need to learn some patience lol!
Never know what'll happen in the future tho


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> But the price won't stop that! In fact often the opposite is the case!


Not true, Chihuahua's and bulldogs are two main breeds that go for £1,000+ and lots of people have those.

I would pay any price if I had the money to get the red klee kai I want (a little girl) it is only right now I don't have that money because I have no job.

If people will pay that much for them, then why not. Sibes can go for £600+ and Mals £800+, Yet border collies, jack russels and springers can go for £50+.

I see no problem charging 1k, klee kais are breed you must be careful with, they are a small breed so technically make it great for people who like small dogs but also people who like sibes. A mini husky could easily become a puppy farmers or byb's way into allot of money if they could get their hands on them.

I dream of the day I can get my klee kai :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Not true, Chihuahua's and bulldogs are two main breeds that go for £1,000+ and lots of people have those.
> 
> I would pay any price if I had the money to get the red klee kai I want (a little girl) it is only right now I don't have that money because I have no job.
> 
> ...


And Klee Kai'a only have small litters like between 1 and 3, i dont 1k is a lot for this breed, hope you get your red akk one day hun


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> And Klee Kai'a only have small litters like between 1 and 3, i dont 1k is a lot for this breed, hope you get your red akk one day hun


I wish Mal's had small litters, 10 puppies was allot :lol: I think a small litter just makes them that more special but helps not mass produce them, I came across someone who complained that they coulden't get a hold of one, they mentioned if they did they'd get loads and set up a breeding place so everyone can have one and also make a big profit out of it too, because apparently "everyone will want a mini husky". 

Thanks, I know I will one day :thumbup: I can't wait for klee kai cuddles :001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wish Mal's had small litters, 10 puppies was allot :lol: I think a small litter just makes them that more special but helps not mass produce them, I came across someone who complained that they coulden't get a hold of one, they mentioned if they did they'd get loads and set up a breeding place so everyone can have one and also make a big profit out of it too, because apparently "everyone will want a mini husky".
> 
> Thanks, I know I will one day :thumbup: I can't wait for klee kai cuddles :001_wub:


Good god i hope i dont see this person

Klee Kai cuddles are the best i have 7 of them to hug me lol but not for long, 3 will go to new home soon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Good god i hope i dont see this person
> 
> Klee Kai cuddles are the best i have 7 of them to hug me lol but not for long, 3 will go to new home soon


It was on dogster, thankfully they were banned 

Aww I bet, i've never got klee kai cuddles as i've only ever met 1 and he was a shy mummy's boy. Aww, it's hard to give 'em up atleast you know they are going to good homes, it's amazing how quick they've come along. You should update with photo's, I haven't seen any since they were a few days old :scared:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I will do soon they are all sleeping at the mo, they will be up soon having some food and playtime


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> But the price won't stop that! In fact often the opposite is the case!


i never said i would ever charge £1000 !!? im more for protecting the breed and making sure there as healthy as possible....


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wish Mal's had small litters, 10 puppies was allot :lol: I think a small litter just makes them that more special but helps not mass produce them, I came across someone who complained that they coulden't get a hold of one, they mentioned if they did they'd get loads and set up a breeding place so everyone can have one and also make a big profit out of it too, because apparently "everyone will want a mini husky".
> 
> Thanks, I know I will one day :thumbup: I can't wait for klee kai cuddles :001_wub:


tut tut.....prime example that there are some seriously stupid people out there...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I see no problem charging 1k, klee kais are breed you must be careful with, they are a small breed so technically make it great for people who like small dogs but also people who like sibes. A mini husky could easily become a puppy farmers or byb's way into allot of money if they could get their hands on them.


What makes you think that charging more will put off byb's?? I think the price would positively encourage them!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I opened a can of worms  sorry!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> One of our members actually has AKK pups though I don't know if any are for sale


That would be me, sorry they all have good home


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I opened a can of worms  sorry!


haha sorry i actually laughed out loud! no you havent


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i think £1000+ is rediculous...all dogs should have an average price range no matter what breed its stupid!! a litter of AKK cost no more than a litter of labradors....things can go wrong and right so why charge over th odds for a pup?? coz they only have 3 pups in a litter .... thought people wernt in it for the money? xx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> why charge over th odds for a pup?? coz they only have 3 pups in a litter .... thought people wernt in it for the money? xx


my sentiments exactly!


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i think £1000+ is rediculous...all dogs should have an average price range no matter what breed its stupid!! a litter of AKK cost no more than a litter of labradors....things can go wrong and right so why charge over th odds for a pup?? coz they only have 3 pups in a litter .... thought people wernt in it for the money? xx


 are you suggesting akk breeders are in it for the money????

that is not the case.. it varies from person to person price wise....there are ppl out ther charging 1000+ for a pom, yorkie bull dog whatever....of course ALL breeders are in it for the money some sort of way or other...or why would any one breed???? costs for testing,vacs,puppy packs,food, registration etc need to be covered... .. alaskan klee kais dont have big litters but costs need to be covered.. that is the average price in this day an age....id rather pay more for a healthy pup 

all that should matter it the welfare of the breed, not the bloody price.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> i think £1000+ is rediculous...all dogs should have an average price range no matter what breed its stupid!! a litter of AKK cost no more than a litter of labradors....things can go wrong and right so why charge over th odds for a pup?? coz they only have 3 pups in a litter .... thought people wernt in it for the money? xx


I am getting into a breed that is prone to requiring C-section births due to their small size.

If I have a litter that is TOTALLY average in every way shape and form, I would stand to bring in a total of £2400 from the sale of 3 puppies. I would of course be breeding to keep one, so take away £800, so I've got £1600 left. The average cost of health tests that I spent (£550), the vet visits/scans and pre/ante natal care of the bitch & puppies inc whelping supplies (£550), I may very well be able to take the £500 left and pay for the new pup's training, vets bills and future health care.

That doesn't even include the fact that my Puppy packs cost me in excess of £150 each to put together. I would effectively have made £200 off that litter. £200 is NOT compensation for the COUNTLESS hours that get put into the puppies and bitch through the whole pregnancy and puppy-raising experience. If I had to pay for a C-section (£800 scheduled or £1500 out of hours emergency) ...

So, no. I am not in it for the money. I am in it for the love of my breeds and making improvements that will affect the breed as a whole in a positive light. These dogs are like my children. I want to be sure that my puppy buyers can appropriately care for and look after my children


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> i think £1000+ is rediculous...all dogs should have an average price range no matter what breed its stupid!! a litter of AKK cost no more than a litter of labradors....things can go wrong and right so why charge over th odds for a pup?? coz they only have 3 pups in a litter .... thought people wernt in it for the money? xx


they probably cost more because as Lianne has explained responsible breeders do all these health tests(below) and 7 of them are done annually so that in itself must be extremely expensive. Im sure new owners would rather pay for a healthy puppy than for a cheaper one who could potentially inherit some awful condition.

If they are not doing at least the following ANNUAL health checks:

OFA Compliant Cardiac Exam

OFA Compliant Patella Exam

CBC / SuperChem Blood test

Bile Acid Blood Test

Full Thyroid Including TgAA Blood test

Coagulation, PT & PTT Blood test

CERF Compliant Eye Exam

AND If they are not doing the following One Time health checks:

Factor VII genotyping

OFA Compliant Hip Xray between 2 and 3 yrs of age


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

casandra said:


> I am getting into a breed that is prone to requiring C-section births due to their small size.
> 
> If I have a litter that is TOTALLY average in every way shape and form, I would stand to bring in a total of £2400 from the sale of 3 puppies. I would of course be breeding to keep one, so take away £800, so I've got £1600 left. The average cost of health tests that I spent (£550), the vet visits/scans and pre/ante natal care of the bitch & puppies inc whelping supplies (£550), I may very well be able to take the £500 left and pay for the new pup's training, vets bills and future health care.
> 
> ...


i wasnt even going to attempt costing up......glad you did it!!!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow 1000$ :scared: That expensive!

I couldnt afford that. The most Im willing to pay for our future pup is 600$ 800$ would be pushing it.

Its like my all time favourite cat breed the sphynx they can cost up to 1000$ to 2500$ way outta my price range so Im gonna patiently wait until the price lowers.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would like to add i have taken 10 weeks off work add that to the list of cost, puppies need a lot of care so need to be at home with them


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

10 weeks off work????


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

archie lee did u do all them test shamen mentioned? xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes i have done, the health of my puppies is so important


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ok kl!! i still think over £1000 is alot up to £1000 maybe but gosh i could never own one!! not for £1000+ i think its daft lol same with chiuahas sp? and bull dogs!! xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> ok kl!! i still think over £1000 is alot up to £1000 maybe but gosh i could never own one!! not for £1000+ i think its daft lol same with chiuahas sp? and bull dogs!! xx


I would pay £5000 if i had 2 but thats just me i love the breed so much


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i really dont get it they cost the same to whelp whether it goes wrong or right....and taking 10 weeks off work...well no offence but i do think thts a bit extreme? i just cant understand why u would charge so much, iv heard so many times people sayin u shouldnt breed for the money etc etc....so why charge over the odds because u get 3-4 pups in ur litter? if ellie has only 2 pups does that mean i should charge more...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

archielee said:


> I would pay £5000 if i had 2 but thats just me i love the breed so much


now that rediculous 5000 for a dog? i love labradors soooo much i would NEVER fork out 5000 for one!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> now that rediculous 5000 for a dog? i love labradors soooo much i would NEVER fork out 5000 for one!!!


Its not to rediculous to me


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

archielee said:


> Its not to rediculous to me


agree. i would pay whatever to get the dog I wanted and from the breeder i wanted. i don't see £1000 as excessive at all, especially for such a rare breed.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> agree. i would pay whatever to get the dog I wanted and from the breeder i wanted. i don't see £1000 as excessive at all, especially for such a rare breed.


Thank you


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont see what the problem is myself, have you seen the price people are charging for cross bred dogs these days. you are looking about £500 for a cross bred. at least with the klee kai at the moment being so rare the people who own them are so passionate about the breed. they are well worth the long agonising wait.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i really dont get it they cost the same to whelp whether it goes wrong or right....and taking 10 weeks off work...well no offence but i do think thts a bit extreme? i just cant understand why u would charge so much, iv heard so many times people sayin u shouldnt breed for the money etc etc....so why charge over the odds because u get 3-4 pups in ur litter? if ellie has only 2 pups does that mean i should charge more...


its not about charging to how many pups you have!!??? you charge what you want!!

ive been watching/speaking/seeing archielee go through it all from day 1...and the amount of work, effort, worries, sleepless night that goes into breeding is unbelievable...not to mention the cost....

when we eventually breed...i will take all the time in the world off to make sure my litter are the best they can possibly be..

....even if it means i have no nice things ever again! hahah


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

carebear said:


> i dont see what the problem is myself, have you seen the price people are charging for cross bred dogs these days. you are looking about £500 for a cross bred. at least with the klee kai at the moment being so rare the people who own them are so passionate about the breed. they are well worth the long agonising wait.


HA! agonising!:lol::lol:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally think 10 weeks off is a bit much, but not too excessive.

Whenever I have a litter, mum & puppies will not be left alone for the first 3 weeks, PERIOD. I will always have someone there to make sure they are thriving. I only work part time if ever anyways. The first three weeks are the most delicate for survival. It is during this period of time the bitch is most likely to show her mettle as a mother. I have known whole litters to be lost when there was no supervision on the mum and pups for less than a hour.  So many things can go wrong and there's really only one way to do things right!

Raising puppies correctly is a lot of hard work. When I was involved in a litter in August last year, I was personally responsible for these puppies. Starting in their first week of life, I was going through some neurological stimulation with 5 tinsy puppies, twice a day.

The care and socialization they receive with their breeder shapes them for the rest of their lives. Nature AND nurture.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thank you


and yes dear.......when we breed....i will be booking you into a hotel nearby for help! :lol::lol:


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

casandra said:


> I personally think 10 weeks off is a bit much, but not too excessive.
> 
> Whenever I have a litter, mum & puppies will not be left alone for the first 3 weeks, PERIOD. I will always have someone there to make sure they are thriving. I only work part time if ever anyways.
> 
> ...


From your experience, what would you say is a suitable amount of time to take off??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i really dont get it they cost the same to whelp whether it goes wrong or right....and taking 10 weeks off work...well no offence but i do think thts a bit extreme? i just cant understand why u would charge so much, iv heard so many times people sayin u shouldnt breed for the money etc etc....so why charge over the odds because u get 3-4 pups in ur litter? if ellie has only 2 pups does that mean i should charge more...


Well for the last 2 weeks of my girl being pregnant she did not want me to leave her for a mo, i did not say that i charge £1000 for my puppies, i said thats what a payed for my dogs, Klee Kai litter are most of the time between 1and 3


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> and yes dear.......when we breed....i will be booking you into a hotel nearby for help! :lol::lol:


No prob hun lol happy to help


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

lianne86 said:


> From your experience, what would you say is a suitable amount of time to take off??


Every bitch and litter are different. I have had a bitch whelp where I only needed to take 3 weeks out.

I have also seen a boxer bitch that was so much in need of her owner, that when the owner went back to part time shifts after 2 weeks after whelping the bitch mauled and squashed all of the puppies pining for her owner.

I would personally say that at least 3-5 weeks full time supervision and this is a minimum. I have never "bred" a litter as of this point in time, but I have been a canine midwife for several rescue bitches.

When I breed a litter, I will definitely be aiming for a summer whelp, so I can be out of classes (most of which are online anyways..) and also I will be able to better manage having a part time job (evenings, DH will be home).


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

oooo it getting hot in here.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have paid considerably more than £1000 for a dog (And considerably more than £5000 for one dog!!!!) and for me, it is worth it. For the peace of mind of a well bred, well raised, health tested dog from quality parents with show potential... I'd rather pay a bit more than the average for that.

And the VERY expensive one is an imported dog. How do you think these rare breeds get into this country? Someone has to drop about £8k PER DOG (depending on where its coming from, im assuming USA from the previous posts) to buy them from overseas breeders, get someone to keep them while they are awaiting their passport, and then to have them brought over here. If that pushes the price of pups up a bit then I dont think that is unreasonable to expect in order to get a new breed established in the UK.


On a lighter note, I love Klee Kais!  Someone I know has one, he's about 8 now! Fantastic little dog, VERY cuddly


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I have paid considerably more than £1000 for a dog (And considerably more than £5000 for one dog!!!!) and for me, it is worth it. For the peace of mind of a well bred, well raised, health tested dog from quality parents with show potential... I'd rather pay a bit more than the average for that.
> 
> And the VERY expensive one is an imported dog. How do you think these rare breeds get into this country? Someone has to drop about £8k PER DOG (depending on where its coming from, im assuming USA from the previous posts) to buy them from overseas breeders, get someone to keep them while they are awaiting their passport, and then to have them brought over here. If that pushes the price of pups up a bit then I dont think that is unreasonable to expect in order to get a new breed established in the UK.
> 
> On a lighter note, I love Klee Kais!  Someone I know has one, he's about 8 now! Fantastic little dog, VERY cuddly


yep, i paid £5000 for two chihuahuas i imported from the US a few years ago not incl shipping but they were worth every penny 
if one were to import an AKK it would be even more costly


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I have paid considerably more than £1000 for a dog (And considerably more than £5000 for one dog!!!!) and for me, it is worth it. For the peace of mind of a well bred, well raised, health tested dog from quality parents with show potential... I'd rather pay a bit more than the average for that.
> 
> And the VERY expensive one is an imported dog. How do you think these rare breeds get into this country? Someone has to drop about £8k PER DOG (depending on where its coming from, im assuming USA from the previous posts) to buy them from overseas breeders, get someone to keep them while they are awaiting their passport, and then to have them brought over here. If that pushes the price of pups up a bit then I dont think that is unreasonable to expect in order to get a new breed established in the UK.
> 
> On a lighter note, I love Klee Kais!  Someone I know has one, he's about 8 now! Fantastic little dog, VERY cuddly


Thank you, so £1000 is not a lot for this breed


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> oooo it getting hot in here.


Yep :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

ooookaaaayyy...... I guess you must think I'm crazy then? :confused1:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> ooookaaaayyy...... I guess you must think I'm crazy then? :confused1:


i thought being crazy was mandatory for dog lovers like ourselves?? :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i thought being crazy was mandatory for dog lovers like ourselves?? :lol:


I am :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually its a serious question - do you think I should be selling my pups for more? I really think its encourages byb's/puppy farmers if your pups are worth a lot of money.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Actually its a serious question - do you think I should be selling my pups for more? I really think its encourages byb's/puppy farmers if your pups are worth a lot of money.


I think so IMO i would be selling them for a about £650, but thats just me


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

archielee said:


> I think so IMO i would be selling them for a about £650, but thats just me


Why? Whats your reason?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Why? Whats your reason?


I think they are worth more then £550 but saying that the right homes are more important them the money


----------



## JRZL (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies 

So i should be expecting to pay around £1000?

Thats fine with me & i dont think its too much, from what i have read & seen they seem like loverly little dogs and im used to paying £1000 up for my dogs ( I currently have 1 cavalier and 4 chihuahuas )


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

JRZL i think u would be expected to pay a bit more for a AKK from what iv seen around £2000 they r gorgeous id love one but my point was £1000 for a comon dog chiuhaua sp? is silly iv seen some for £1500...ok rare breeds but when someone said not to mention they have small litters it seemed like some were in it for the money and there have often been many threads about breeding to beter the breed not in it for the money...xxx


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

JRZL said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> 
> So i should be expecting to pay around £1000?
> 
> Thats fine with me & i dont think its too much, from what i have read & seen they seem like loverly little dogs and im used to paying £1000 up for my dogs ( I currently have 1 cavalier and 4 chihuahuas )


id say yeh ...be expected to pay around that..:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JRZL about £1000 is about right for a Klee Kai not £2000


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

JRZL said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> 
> So i should be expecting to pay around £1000?
> 
> Thats fine with me & i dont think its too much, from what i have read & seen they seem like loverly little dogs and im used to paying £1000 up for my dogs ( I currently have 1 cavalier and 4 chihuahuas )


your brave!!!!!! 4 chis!!!! my mums got one and shes a right terror hahaha


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Actually its a serious question - do you think I should be selling my pups for more? I really think its encourages byb's/puppy farmers if your pups are worth a lot of money.


Well, it depends what the "going rate" is for one of your breed. They are very uncommon for sale in the UK so there isnt much of a going rate I guess, but if you're charging an awful lot less than you paid for the parents then maybe you could think about asking a bit more, but really it is entirely up to you what you charge for the pups.

The issue I have with selling pups of a sought after breed (as two of mine are) cheap is that if the well known, established breeders are charging, for example, £1500, and the puppy farm is charging £1000 which is about the right price range for one of my breeds as an example, if i then think "oh, this litter was cheap cos bitch didnt need c-section and I've had no issues with them" and then sell them at £500, im going to have enquiries from people who want a *cheap* pup rather than a *quality* pup. I strongly believe that if you advertise well below the going rate for a breed you are attracting the wrong sort of people. Obviously, thats not all the time, but very often it is the case, people wanting something cheap to breed, the puppy farms wanting new breeding stock. And these people can be very convincing in their lies. I would charge about £1200, the dog isnt overpriced, but you're not going to get the bargain hunters enquiring 

But thats just my point of view, I would never presume to tell anyone how much to sell their own puppies for.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> The issue I have with selling pups of a sought after breed (as two of mine are) cheap is that if the well known, established breeders are charging, for example, £1500, and the puppy farm is charging £1000 which is about the right price range for one of my breeds as an example, if i then think "oh, this litter was cheap cos bitch didnt need c-section and I've had no issues with them" and then sell them at £500, im going to have enquiries from people who want a *cheap* pup rather than a *quality* pup. I strongly believe that if you advertise well below the going rate for a breed you are attracting the wrong sort of people. Obviously, thats not all the time, but very often it is the case, people wanting something cheap to breed, the puppy farms wanting new breeding stock. And these people can be very convincing in their lies. I would charge about £1200, the dog isnt overpriced, but you're not going to get the bargain hunters enquiring


completely agree, and that's sort of my view. i want people to come to me looking for a quality pup and willing to pay for a quality pup, rather than wanting a cheap pup.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> completely agree, and that's sort of my view. i want people to come to me looking for a quality pup and willing to pay for a quality pup, rather than wanting a cheap pup.


I have to take exception to the inference that a cheaper pup is not quality. My dogs are of the HIGHEST quality.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I have to take exception to the inference that a cheaper pup is not quality. My dogs are of the HIGHEST quality.


No one has commented at all about the quality of your pups :confused1: Purely that many people look for CHEAP rather than quality, which I think is not the best way to go about buying a dog and not someone I would sell a pup to.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I disagree. The owners who got my pups weren't looking for a cheap dog. But the owners who buy a £1000+ dog _may_ be looking for something to make money out of, or at least make some of the money they've laid out for the pup back.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

just to set the record straight for some of you. the few of us on here with akks are not breeding to make money, we are very passionate about this special little breed. it upsets me that everytime someone posts an akk message it always end up heated. i thought we are all on this forum for the same reason, we all love our 4 legged friends and want to share our stories.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I disagree. The owners who got my pups weren't looking for a cheap dog. But the owners who buy a £1000+ dog _may_ be looking for something to make money out of, or at least make some of the money they've laid out for the pup back.


Well, yours are more of a specialist breed, the general dog owner wouldnt know of them i'd imagine so you have a more specific "market" for pups and therefore it is easier to make sure they are going to appropriate homes.

If I were to advertise one of my pug pups at half the price of the puppy farm pups I know exactly the type of people that would be looking for them. My dogs all go endorsed and you cant make much money out of a non KC pug litter so the people who are willing to pay the sort of price I ask (the going rate for a quality, health tested pup) are not buying them thinking of making a quick buck.

I think you are taking the whole thread a little personally though, no one has criticised your pups or your choice of homes. You *asked* people for their opinions on the pricing of your pups.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I think we are off topic, sorry about that. I don't take it personally, I actually believe more breeders should think like I do. Over and out.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I think we are off topic, sorry about that. I don't take it personally, I actually believe more breeders should think like I do. Over and out.


We are all entitled to price our dogs as we see fit, if you feel you have priced your pups appropriately then thats great. I feel mine are priced appropriately for the quality of the dogs and the price of the parents  As long as you're not trying to rip prospective owners off then its not really anyones business what other breeders charge for their pups :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> We are all entitled to price our dogs as we see fit, if you feel you have priced your pups appropriately then thats great. I feel mine are priced appropriately for the quality of the dogs and the price of the parents  As long as you're not trying to rip prospective owners off then its not really anyones business what other breeders charge for their pups :thumbup:


Well said this is how i see it too


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

carebear said:


> just to set the record straight for some of you. the few of us on here with akks are not breeding to make money, we are very passionate about this special little breed. it upsets me that everytime someone posts an akk message it always end up heated. i thought we are all on this forum for the same reason, we all love our 4 legged friends and want to share our stories.


well said chick !!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I love Klee Kais. I first saw them on her last year, and when my sister was deciding what dog breed to get I suggested this breed. They love the look of the Husky, but it's not a practical breed for them, and after researching (and speaking to a lot of owners one here, carebear, crazy bones and archielee i think) they decided it was the dog for them! She is so excited to get one!

£1,000 is a lot of money, and I personally probably wouldn't pay it...but then Klee Kais aren't my passion. However, for many people, they are and the price isn't an issue. I think the dog is well worth the £1000 due to the cost and time that the breeders put in 

If Staffs were rare then I'd pay a grand for one!  Or if Dogo Argentinos :011_wub: were legal, I'd pay £1000+ for one!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

p.s. sorry to the original poster...rude of me to reply to their thread and not answer your question...yes you are looking at around £1000 for a pup as far as I am aware.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I disagree. The owners who got my pups weren't looking for a cheap dog. But the owners who buy a £1000+ dog _may_ be looking for something to make money out of, or at least make some of the money they've laid out for the pup back.


completly agree! xx


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tapir said:


> I love Klee Kais. I first saw them on her last year, and when my sister was deciding what dog breed to get I suggested this breed. They love the look of the Husky, but it's not a practical breed for them, and after researching (and speaking to a lot of owners one here, carebear, crazy bones and archielee i think) they decided it was the dog for them! She is so excited to get one!
> 
> £1,000 is a lot of money, and I personally probably wouldn't pay it...but then Klee Kais aren't my passion. However, for many people, they are and the price isn't an issue. I think the dog is well worth the £1000 due to the cost and time that the breeders put in
> 
> If Staffs were rare then I'd pay a grand for one!  Or if Dogo Argentinos :011_wub: were legal, I'd pay £1000+ for one!


Thats fantastic!!! we welcome another :thumbup: i bet shes really excited ..


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Tapir said:


> I love Klee Kais. I first saw them on her last year, and when my sister was deciding what dog breed to get I suggested this breed. They love the look of the Husky, but it's not a practical breed for them, and after researching (and speaking to a lot of owners one here, carebear, crazy bones and archielee i think) they decided it was the dog for them! She is so excited to get one!
> 
> £1,000 is a lot of money, and I personally probably wouldn't pay it...but then Klee Kais aren't my passion. However, for many people, they are and the price isn't an issue. I think the dog is well worth the £1000 due to the cost and time that the breeders put in
> 
> If Staffs were rare then I'd pay a grand for one!  Or if Dogo Argentinos :011_wub: were legal, I'd pay £1000+ for one!


if pitbulls were legal id pay quite a bit of money but not £1000...id rather spend money on my pooch making him/her happy good food comfey bed loads of toys etc...if i were someone who money wasnt an issue them i probably would pay £1000 for a dog but money is an issue and £1000 for a dog to me is alot xx


----------



## JRZL (Feb 18, 2010)

carebear said:


> just to set the record straight for some of you. the few of us on here with akks are not breeding to make money, we are very passionate about this special little breed. it upsets me that everytime someone posts an akk message it always end up heated. i thought we are all on this forum for the same reason, we all love our 4 legged friends and want to share our stories.


Well said!
I didn't start this thread to make a heated convo but to simply get an answer to my question.


----------



## JRZL (Feb 18, 2010)

lianne86 said:


> your brave!!!!!! 4 chis!!!! my mums got one and shes a right terror hahaha


aw, my chis arnt terrors. Mine are really quiet, friendly, loving and calm


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

JRZL said:


> aw, my chis arnt terrors. Mine are really quiet, friendly, loving and calm


 oops sorry,when i said terror, i mean she gets in to alsorts!! like trying to climb! the fence into next doors garden, to 'play' with the patterdales!

shes ever so cuddly..loves snuggles


----------



## JRZL (Feb 18, 2010)

lianne86 said:


> oops sorry,when i said terror, i mean she gets in to alsorts!! like trying to climb! the fence into next doors garden, to 'play' with the patterdales!
> 
> shes ever so cuddly..loves snuggles


haha 
its okay 

Does your klee kai get along with you mams chi?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

JRZL said:


> haha
> its okay
> 
> Does your klee kai get along with you mams chi?


hi im lianne's OH and yes she does they love to play together Kya (AKK) love to chase Lola (Chi)...... and Lola loves to get chased


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

JRZL said:


> haha
> its okay
> 
> Does your klee kai get along with you mams chi?


there like bonnie and clyde!! get up to allsorts...


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

saw some English Bulldogs for £1,900 today!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> saw some English Bulldogs for £1,900 today!


yes, i see them regularly for £2000.


----------

